# A água: gestão de um recurso escasso



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2010 às 12:03)

Este trópico destina-se à análise da problemática relacionada com a *gestão da água* e *planeamento dos recursos hídricos disponíveis*.
*Temas relacionados com as alterações climáticas deverão ser redireccionados para os respectivos tópicos.*


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2010 às 12:08)

*[Recursos Hídricos] Índia – Quando as chuvas faltam*

Na Índia, a forte seca agravada pelas fracas monções deste ano, representa um grave risco às populações locais. Culturas fundamentais para a sobrevivência dos agricultores e de suas famílias tem sofrido com a falta d’água. Apenas aqueles agricultores mais ricos ou pertencentes a castas mais elevadas tem tido acesso aos recursos hídricos de melhor qualidade, através de modernos sistemas de irrigação ou da exploração dos profundos recursos hídricos subterrâneos, muitas das vezes só encontrados a quase 100 metros de profundidade. Aqueles que não tem tais condições tem que se contentar em pagar pela água encanada, e muitas vezes, de péssima qualidade, fornecida pelos maiores proprietários. Mesmo a preços acessíveis, tais recursos “excedentes” não são capazes de sustentar uma cultura e a família da qual depende por muito tempo.
As chuvas de monções deste ano na Índia foram as mais escassas em décadas. O período entre junho e setembro fornece cerca de 80% da precipitação da Índia, mas quase metade dos 604 distritos  da Índia estão afetados pela seca, especialmente nos estados mais pobres e populosos, como Bihar, que declarou estado de emergência em função da seca em 26 dos seus 38 distritos. Em Uttar Pradesh espera-se que a colheita do arroz fique abaixo dos 60%. As perspectivas para a safra de trigo de inverno também não são boas, com os principais reservatórios da Índia com um terço da sua capacidade abaixo da média sazonal. Isso também significa também menos água para as cidades-sede. Aguaceiros esporádicos trouxeram um certo alívio. Mas a semeadura tardia tende a produzir uma colheita magra. 
Apesar dos números, a Índia deve ter bastante água para fins agrícolas, industriais e de uso doméstico. O grande problema é uma forte e pontual queda na oferta de tais recursos. Este se mostra como sendo o grande problema da Índia: captar e armazenar água em níveis suficientes para que possa ser canalizada para onde ela é mais necessária e, acima de tudo, para usá-la o mais eficientemente possível. Mesmo com a construção de barragens como forma de garantir a oferta de água para a população, sua manutenção dispendiosa para evitar assoreamento nos reservatórios e o vazamento de canais e sistemas de irrigação tendem a ser tão ineficientes quanto são ambientalmente questionáveis. Como resultado, estima-se que a Índia perca por ano o equivalente a dois terços de tudo que armazena. 
A solução seriam as águas subterrâneas. Segundo a ONU, a Índia é o maior consumidor mundial de águas subterrâneas, onde mais de 60% de sua área irrigada vem de poços subterrâneos. Tais recursos são até três vezes mais produtivos do que um canal de irrigação, o que tem transformado a vida de milhões de pessoas. Entretanto, a taxa de extração de águas subterrâneas é insustentável. Mapas de satélite divulgados pela NASA passado mostraram que os aqüíferos a noroeste da Índia tiveram queda entre 2002 e 2008 de 109 km cúbicos (26 metros cúbicos) de água. Com a perfuração excessiva, os poços secam e muitas pessoas pobres das grandes cidades podem ser privadas de água potável. Por cem rúpias por mês a região sul de Nova Delhi recebe o melhor abastecimento de água. Quando suas torneiras secam, os locais, incluindo a elite política e burocrática da Índia, recorrem as águas subterrâneas, muitas vezes de forma ilegal. 
Segundo uma estimativa, os poços fornecem 40% da água da capital, o que tem levado ao esgotamento em cerca de três metros por ano. Mas os poços artesianos, que custam lá cerca de US$ 600, não são opção para pobres de Nova Delhi, incluindo ai os 4 milhões de favelados. Para atender a demanda destes pobres deve-se comprar água de qualidade duvidosa e a preços exorbitantes de uma máfia local da água. No subúrbio de Nova Delhi chega-se a passar duas semanas sem água. Muitas vezes e de forma esporádica, é fornecida água de péssima qualidade por cerca de uma hora e meia apenas. mesmo assim os moradores destas áreas mais pobres ainda pagam R$ 2 por isso.
Um dos maiores desafios da Índia hoje é manter a produção de alimentos e ao mesmo tempo difundir o uso de sementes e outras tecnologias modernas, tais como um melhor sistema de cultivo que utilize menos água e aumente a produção. Uma das propostas é que para que os agricultores usem a água de forma mais eficiente, e paguem pela água ou até mesmo paguem mais pela eletricidade, que movimenta as bombas superficiais e subterrâneas. Outra proposta é substituir as grandes barragens, que pecam pelos problemas de manutenção por modelos menores ou na construção e restauração de milhões de pequenos estoques de água, tanques e mini-reservatórios, e colocar os governos locais responsáveis por elas.

Artigo de Rascunho Geo ©
Fonte: India's water crisis - When the rains fail


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2010 às 19:04)

A Home Page do site do SNIRH (Sistema Nacional de Informação dos Recursos Hídricos) no *dia mundial da água*:







Entretanto, para mais informações está aqui o site oficial promovido pela ONU para comemorar o dia de hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

*Guiné morre pela água e é barato mudar situação*

A Guiné-Bissau morre pela boca. A água que bebem os habitantes da antiga colónia portuguesa provém de poços contaminados, muitos deles pagos com doações de países ricos. Cientistas portugueses estão desde 2006 a estudar como mudar o panorama.
A má qualidade da água, altamente contaminada com fezes  e parasitas, está a comprometer o futuro de um país que fica a quatro horas de avião de Lisboa, porém a muitas décadas de desenvolvimento civilizacional. Lá, as crianças ainda morrem de diarreia, algumas mulheres chegam a ter 22 filhos (a média oficial é de sete crianças sobrevivas por mulher) e a esperança de vida não passa dos 46 anos. 
Adriano Bordalo e Sá, do Laboratório de Hidrobiologia do  Instituto de Ciências Biomédicas de Abel Salazar (ICBAS), no Porto, conhece bem a Guiné-Bissau. Desde 2006, passa  temporadas no país, tentando criar uma base científica para "encontrar formas sustentáveis de resolver o problema da água".
No domingo, voltou a viajar. Com ele, partiu outra hidrobióloga do ICBAS, Ana Machado, doutoranda com um projecto sobre a cólera financiado pela Fundação para a Ciência e Tecnologia, e ainda a filha do cientista, Joana Bordalo e Sá, médica oncologista que investiga a deficiência da população em iodo.
A equipa começou por ir voluntariamente e ainda faz muito trabalho nesses termos. As descobertas têm sido alarmantes. Uma delas é que a cooperação internacional, incluindo as Nações Unidas, paga a construção de poços onde se acumula água muito poluída. " Um poço num país com as características da Guiné-Bissau é um presente envenenado", declara o cientista. 
São escavados no máximo a 20 metros de profundidade e para eles escorre toda a porcaria, num país onde pessoas e animais defecam ao ar livre, os porcos chapinham na água junto aos poços e há seis meses de chuva intensa. Nesses poços, a equipa do ICBAS encontrou ratazanas, bactérias e vírus (muito à vontade numa água que chega aos 31 graus) e um grau de acidez próximo do limão. 
Muito diferente seria se, em vez de poços, os guineenses pudessem tirar água de furos, cuja profundidade vai além de uma camada de argila impermeabilizadora que contém as águas pluviais."Há mais de seis mil poços na Guiné. É o mais barato e mais fácil de construir", refere. 
A ONG espanhola AIDA provou que os furos podem ser uma solução – com financiamento de 100 mil euros, doados pela Junta Autónoma da Galiza, construiu uma rede de fontanários nos bairros de Bolama, captando água em furos. "A incidência de diarreia desceu para metade", conta Bordalo e Sá.
"Não é preciso muito dinheiro para melhorar a qualidade de vida das pessoas na Guiné", sublinha o cientista, lamentando que a ajuda internacional não recorra aos dados científicos apurados para tomar decisões fundamentais, algumas delas fáceis de executar.

Dora Mota

JN


----------

